# Orbs.



## SnazzyPics (Jan 6, 2008)

So yea. I was takeing pictures awile ago of my mom (just messing around) and I got some 'orbs'. I belive in paranormal stuff (im 14 for godsake, i have a right to belive in unreal things). 
But the pictures were a bit to odd for me. 
First off the 'orbs' only apperd by my mom & my dad & my brother in pictures. My mom took a picture of me in the same spot as her any they were gone, then they were back when she was there.













This last one freaked me out alot. My mom said right before the picture 'i bet an orb will apear above my hand'. I dont know how to disprove it, but its odd and I dont think its just dust. And it has a shadow? 









But anywho, I would love some input onto what it is that cause the 'orbs' in the photos. And I would love to hear of other peoples expriances with 'paranormal' activiy on pictures and maybe see the photos ^^ .​


----------



## ScottS (Jan 6, 2008)

Light reflection in your dirty lens. 

PoP! There goes your paranormal bubble


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 6, 2008)

Lens flares. Fashion a lens hood and see if you get any.

-S


----------



## SnazzyPics (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea but the pictures my mom took like right before & after of me ther is none. 

But yea, it could be that, but we checked the lens for smuges and there were none.

Lens flares? Huh? xD


----------



## ScottS (Jan 6, 2008)

How about this, turn off all the lights, and take a picture... if they are still there, then, I will freak!


----------



## SnazzyPics (Jan 6, 2008)

xD
Ok I probly will be tonight too (aparently my family belives we have an 'entity' in our house causeing our bad luck)
xD
So I told them i'll take pictures at 3AM with the house dark and see what happens xD

But yea, I never belive in 'orbs' im more beleiveing in the 'full form&shpe apperitions', since its harder to disprove them, 'orbs' are more likely to have a logical cause. 

My only problem is with the last one, my mom *said* that there was going to be one there and then there was, im just a bit in disbelife because of it xD


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Lens flares. Fashion a lens hood and see if you get any.
> 
> -S



I'm not sure it will help in this case, I think the flare is comming from the flash bouncing of her moms skin, in the two with her in them. This may explain why none appeared when she took shots of Snazzy.


I advise a thorough lenscleaning (both ends) and a more stable light source and try again, Let's see what happens.


----------



## SnazzyPics (Jan 6, 2008)

-im a she by the way-

That might be it, the lighting was messed up and in a few pictures it was way to bright, when my mom had the camera the lighting was fixed, and that might be the reason.


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2008)

SnazzyPics said:


> -im a she by the way-


Thankyou, Corrected. I did not even realize I did that.

It may also explain how she knew in advance.


----------



## syq (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,...I will try to be s short as possible as I am here mere by coincidence as I am not interested in photography...i was just curious what pro's and enthusiasts say...and I googled a little bit...but...
...these things ARE real...but 
...that is a tough one isn't it...*as it shakes down to bottom your foundation of a grandest of Q of what life is*!

Usually orbs appear on places where people are in joy, happy or in a peaceful state...coincidence rises where there are many on the same positive frequency. Group meditations (try google for instance with: 'group meditation orbs' you'll be surprised) or kids birthdays... 

We have many in the house as it is located on a place where energetic nexus is...(how, what, wtf?...not important here)... It is above dining table which is located directly above the basement pictures... the house WiFi signal is very weak here...
Home » Member Galleries » syq
*http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=29610&title=orb4&cat=500*
I have uploaded pictures and I have also simple&quick marked them with windows paint (orange) and covered ours family and friends faces and on one pic also a part of dining table room... 

And the storyline goes...from 2007-2012...me and my pregnant wife were checking weekly how the house was built and I was taking picture of a house if anything goes wrong and how the cables and pipelines etc. were constructed... 
On the pictures with kids you see single ones... and on one without any person (no.8),...I took a picture intentionally after a meditation...i put quarz crystal there and got the results...
No.13 is fullest...
Anyway I have many pics with them and they continue to appear...what you believe is truth, is another thing...after all universe in this eternal now consists only from a 4% of a physical matter.
Have a great day...

PS: How would you live a day when you have realized that you never cease to exist?!


----------

